# Problème de lenteur internet



## yul_!!! (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un gros problème de lenteur lorsque je navigue sur internet.

J'ouvre Safari et en général il me faut 20 secondes pour accéder à un nouveau site. Une fois que je suis dessus, c'est assez fluide encore que cela dépend des pages.

Je précise que je n'ai pas de soucis de débit, le débit est très bon.

Une idée?

Merci,

Julien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 donne des infos sur ta connexion : FAI + 2 captures d'écran :

- configuration de la connexion (Préférences système / réseau)

- serveurs DNS utilisés (Avancé / onglet DNS )


----------



## yul_!!! (15 Août 2012)

Voici les infos que vous m'avez demandées : 













Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 merci pour les captures.

Ton adresse IP est 192.168.*0*.11, ce qui veut dire que ton routeur a l'adresse : 192.168.*0*.1

Ce qui est important, c'est le "0".

Ton routeur a aussi le rôle de "gérer" les serveurs DNS.
Donc il DOIT toujours figurer dans les liste des serveurs DNS !

Et même en première place !

Par conséquent dans l'onglet DNS, tu vas ajouter 192.168.0.1, et le glisser en première position tout en haut.

Puis faire OK, et "Appliquer" quand revenu à la première page.

La seule chose à vérifier c'est que ton routeur est bien en 192.168.0.1 et non pas en 192.168.0.254.
Si c'est le cas tu utilises 192.168.0.254.
*Le premier serveur DNS doit être le routeur lui-même.*

De plus, si c'est cette connexion Numéricâble que tu utilises le plus souvent, tu peux faire glisser vers le haut, en dessous de l'IP du routeur, les 2 DNS actuels de Numéricâble, à savoir : 
- 89.2.0.1
- 89.2.0.2


D'autre part, une connexion "normale" en DHCP (attribution d'adresse IP par le routeur) ne devrait pas demander à ce que l'utilisateur renseigne les DNS.

Dans l'onglet DNS ne devrait figurer qu'UN SEUL DNS, le routeur, et il devrait apparaître en grisé (non modifiable).

La meilleure manipulation à faire consisterait donc à supprimer cette configuration de connexion, c'est à dire supprimer la connexion de la liste des réseaux favoris, et supprimer tous les DNS figurant dans l'onglet DNS (après les avoir notés quelque part).

Ensuite lors de la recréation de la connexion, le serveur DNS (le routeur) doit apparaître automatiquement (en grisé) sans intervention de l'utilisateur.


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> ......
> 
> Par conséquent dans l'onglet DNS, tu vas ajouter 192.168.0.1, et le glisser en première position tout en haut.
> 
> ...





A savoir que parfois (souvent il fut un temps) les DNS de numericable sont un peu à l'ouest, l'utilisation d'opendns (ou autres) peut palier au lenteur de numericable.


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2012)

Je suis chez Numericable et je n'ai rien de tout ça sur le Macbook Pro et le iMac.

- Sur le 2ème screenshot, *Demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux* est coché
- Sur le 1er screenhot, dans l'onglet *DNS*, je n'ai que 89.2.0.1 et 89.2.0.2 et c'est tout

Dans l'onglet *Wi-Fi*, *Mémoriser les réseaux*... est coché
Dans l'onglet *TCP/IP* :
- *Configurer IPv4*... est sur Via DHCP
- *Configurer IPv6*... est sur Automatiquement
Dans l'onglet *Matériel*, *Configurer*... est sur Automatiquement

Pour les tests de débit, le lien officiel est celui-ci... http://testdebit.numericable.fr


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2012)

yul_!!! a dit:


> J'ouvre Safari et en général il me faut 20 secondes pour accéder à un nouveau site. Une fois que je suis dessus, c'est assez fluide encore que cela dépend des pages.


C'est clairement un problème de DNS. Creuse là-dedans.


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

Locke a dit:


> ....
> 
> Pour les tests de débit, le lien officiel est celui-ci... http://testdebit.numericable.fr



Oui mais débits et DNS n'ont rien à voir, tu peux avoir un débit de dingue et des DNS tt nazes.
Grosso modo, les DNS font le lien entre nom de domaine et adresse ip (entre google et 173.194.78.94 par ex.). Si les DNS de ton FAI chient dans la colle tu obtiens un surf ultra lent malgré une bande passante ultra gonflée.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Voilà comment DOIT se présenter une configuration en DHCP (Automatique) :

Ici dans la cas de ma connexion sur une Livebox 192.168.1.1 :

Le serveur DNS (le routeur) apparaît en grisé car l'info est envoyée par le routeur lui-même.









Je n'ai pas à saisir d'autres DNS pour que la connexion fonctionne parfaitement.

_(pour Locke : Le débit de la connexion et le temps d'accès aux sites web si problème de DNS : ça n'a rien à voir)_


----------



## tsss (15 Août 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Voilà comment DOIT se présenter une configuration en DHCP (Automatique) :
> 
> ....



Oui mais non (enfin pas toujours), on a le droit de gérer manuellement les DNS, normalement les DNS du FAI sont routés par la box et/ou le routeur mais on peut spécifier des DNS dans des cas particuliers, usage pro ou quand les DNS du FAI sont plantés.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Oui bien sûr, je voulais dire que c'est le résultat qu'on doit obtenir quand on a rien saisi volontairement.

Ca n'empêche pas d'ajouter des DNS manuellement pour telle ou telle raison.

Mais pour l'utilisateur "standard", la configuration "Automatique" montrée ci-dessus doit fonctionner, sans intervention de sa part.

En roue de secours, au cas où soit le routeur, soit le FAI aurait un pb de DNS, on peut ajouter des DNS comme ceux de Google par exemple.

D'autre part, j'oublie toujours de l'ajouter aux choses à vérifier :rose:

Aller vérifier dans l'interface du routeur que les DNS sont bien fournis automatiquement par le FAI, et non pas "en dur" (saisis par l'utilisateur).

S'ils sont "en dur" et ne sont pas (plus) les bons, le problème vient de là....


----------



## oxygo (15 Août 2012)

Salut,

J'aimerais savoir si tu rencontres le soucis en permanence ou en intermittence ? Si en intermittence est ce que ça te la fait dès le démarrage de ta machine ou après une sortie de veille ?


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2012)

Je donne une info sur un test de débit et je ne vois pas pourquoi vous faites une relation avec les DNS.  Ceux qui sont chez Numericable, bien souvent ne savent pas que ce lien existe. Est-ce un problème de le mentionner ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

Pas de problème du tout, au contraire, l'info est bienvenue.

Mais il faut faire passer le message à ceux qui ne le savent pas qu'on peut avoir une connexion à très haut débit tout en ayant un accès très lent aux sites web. (si pb de DNS).

Y a pas de malaise


----------



## triangle12 (13 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ordinateur imac avec OSX 10.6.
L'internet fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à quelque jour ou j'ai un débit anormalement bas.
Sur mon ordinateur portable le débit semble meilleur donc je suppose, ne vient pas du réseau.
J'ai fais un test et le ping est à 34s, le débit descendant à 0,66Mbps et le débit montant à 0,86Mbps.

Pouvez vous m'aidez s'il vous plait 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ewilan93 (11 Septembre 2013)

Je rencontre un problème similaire.
Internet fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'il y a une semaine.
Maintenant, charger une page devient un calvaire.

Je ne comprends rien au système DNS mais je peux fournir des captures s'il le faut.

Internet est surtout lent sur l'iMac, sur mon MacBook Pro, aucun soucis.
Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6

Merci

Edit : à force de chipoter, j'ai viré ma connection Ethernet et je l'ai réinstallé à nouveau.
Pour l'instant, tout est revenu à la normale. Je croise les doigts pour que ça dure !


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2013)

Quand on ne sait que faire, on peut commencer par utiliser l'aide du Finder : tu tapes DNS et tu auras la démarche à suivre pour le DNS. Il te suffit alors de reprendre les réglages d'une machine qui fonctionne bien.


----------



## lorelei1 (17 Novembre 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> donne des infos sur ta connexion : FAI + 2 captures d'écran :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Mon mc book pro est lent mac os x 10.7 lion. Lorsque je lance safari cela prend au moins 30 secondes. Mon curseur tourne un peu de plus en plus ces derniers jours. Quand je suis sur google chrome les pages prennent du temps à charger. Lorsque je suis en visio sur facetime ou skype les navigateurs bug à cause des appels vidéos. Je ne peux passer des appels vidéos quand je surfe sur le net autrement ça bug énormément les pages internet se figent et le plug in shockwave figent les pages. 
J'ai uploadé mc cleaner nettoyé mon mac désactivé les extensions et certains plugins. Mon clavier ralentit l'écriture des lettres. Je ne sais plus quoifaire. Je me demande si c'est parce que j'ai cliqué sur un lien posté par une amie sur FB et la page avait des caractères bizarres (virus?) elle m'a dit que c'était un article de presse normal. Ou si c'est parce que j'ai eu un souci avec lka tête d'impression de mon^imprimante et j'ai laissé des trucs en suspend à imprimer. Ou si c'est parce mon mc cleaner a effacé une extension safari que je ne pensais pas importante>.`Bref aidez moi svp. j'ai fait le test numéricable et j'ai capturé mes notions de connexion et de réseau (connexion filière ethernet en résidence étudiante privée). Opérateur wifirst.net.


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,



lorelei1 a dit:


> Je me demande si c'est parce que j'ai cliqué sur un lien posté par une amie sur FB et la page avait des caractères bizarres (virus?) elle m'a dit que c'était un article de presse normal. Ou si c'est parce que j'ai eu un souci avec lka tête d'impression de mon^imprimante et j'ai laissé des trucs en suspend à imprimer. Ou si c'est parce mon mc cleaner a effacé une extension safari que je ne pensais pas importante>.`


J'aurai tendance à dire que c'est rien de tout ça...

Pour moi, le pb touchant toutes les applis qui demandent des ressources réseau, c'est soit un pb de qualité de ligne (sur le réseau local de la résidence, ou côté internet), soit un pb de charge sur la liaison internet (plutôt ça)
Y-a-t-il des moments où ça marche correctement? (tôt le matin ou très tard le soir)

La configuration réseau est bonne. 
Le test de débit est correct, mais il a peut-être été fait dans une plage horaire où tt l'monde dort (ou est de sortie...), donc avec une liaison internet peu chargée.
Parce que, si on met de côté le pb de qualité de liaison, et qu'on prend en compte les débits montants et descendants du test, ils sont nettement insuffisants pour une résidence. Il suffit que quelqu'un utilise une application gourmande en bande passante (TV, téléchargement, streaming), pour que tout s'écroule...

Ce qu'il faudrait faire, c'est demander aux autres étudiants si ils ont le même pb que toi.
Il faudrait aussi faire les tests suivants quand tu as le pb:
Ouvrir une fenêtre Terminal, puis lancer les commandes ci-dessous.
ping -s 1000 -c 10 10.188.0.1  (pour voir si le réseau local fonctionne bien jusqu'au routeur de la résidence)
ping  -c 10 8.8.8.8  (pour voir si le pb est sur le lien wifirst d'accès à internet)

Faire le même test quand ça marche correctement (si ça arrive...)


----------



## lorelei1 (17 Novembre 2013)

bonjour

merci pour la réponse







http://www.4shared.com/download/I3MUrEmN/screenshot_199__1_.jpg?tsid=20131117-165606-edf72db0








Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'aurai tendance à dire que c'est rien de tout ça...
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

re bonjour je t'avais écrit un message mais je ne le vois pas, on a eu des soucis de connexion récemment car wifirst devait changer un câble ce qui a été fait. Certains résidents avaient une connexion qui ramait d'autres n'avaient plus d'accès.

Cela ralentit quand je fais deux tâches simultanément (skype et streaming ou facetiùme et jeu un ligne) ça a buggé grave hier soir tard à partir de 22 h. C'est surtout le streaming et les appels visio qui entraînent le ralentissement.

Merci bcp 



Polo35230 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'aurai tendance à dire que c'est rien de tout ça...
> ...


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Novembre 2013)

Oups, votre réponse a disparu, mais je répond quand même...

Wifirst a fait des travaux, et a peut-être augmenté le débit de la liaison, mais... la nature a horreur du vide...
C'est un grand classique. Quand une entreprise ou une collectivité dispose d'un lien sous-calibré, les utilisateurs utilisent moins les applications gourmandes en bande passante, mais râlent parce que ça ne marche pas, ou que ça rame.
Donc, on augmente le débit du lien saturé. Progressivement, les utilisateurs réutilisent des applications gourmandes en bande passante, et... le lien est à nouveau saturé.
Chais pas si j'ai été clair...

Prenons le pb à l'envers:
Une collectivité de 50 personnes.
Besoin estimé 20Mbps (c'est un exemple).
On a une liaison à 5 Mbps. Tout le monde râle.
On double le débit (ça coûte cher...). On a une liaison à 10Mbps. Et ben, ça ramera toujours...

Pour savoir si c'est saturé, les tests de pings indiqués au post #19 donneront une indication.


----------



## lorelei1 (17 Novembre 2013)

re

qu'est ce que le terminal pour faire la manie au nouveau des commandes svp










Polo35230 a dit:


> Oups, votre réponse a disparu, mais je répond quand même...
> 
> Oui, mais la nature a horreur du vide...
> C'est un grand classique. Quand une entreprise ou une collectivité dispose d'un lien sous-calibré, les utilisateurs utilisent moins les applications gourmandes en bande passante, mais râlent parce que ça ne marche pas, ou que ça rame.
> ...


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Novembre 2013)

lorelei1 a dit:


> re
> qu'est ce que le terminal pour faire la manie au nouveau des commandes svp


Le Terminal est une application.
Dans le Finder (applications), il y a un fichier Terminal.app
Clique dessus, une fenêtre s'ouvre.
Dans la fenêtre, tape successivement les commandes ci-dessous:
ping -s 1000 -c 10 10.188.0.1
puis
ping -c 10 8.8.8.8

Colle les résultats dans le fil.


----------



## lorelei1 (17 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Le Terminal est une application.
> Dans le Finder (applications), il y a un fichier Terminal.app
> Clique dessus, une fenêtre s'ouvre.
> Dans la fenêtre, tape successivement les commandes ci-dessous:
> ...



Voici les résultats :

Last login: Sun Nov 17 18:26:14 on ttys000

PING 10.188.0.1 (10.188.0.1): 1000 data bytes
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=1.631 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.139 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.409 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.960 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1.416 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1.371 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1.603 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=1.834 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=1.133 ms
1008 bytes from 10.188.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=1.248 ms

--- 10.188.0.1 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.960/1.374/1.834/0.252 ms
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=49 time=39.668 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=40.086 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=81.174 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=157.453 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=4 ttl=49 time=104.668 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=5 ttl=49 time=41.570 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=6 ttl=49 time=38.813 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=7 ttl=49 time=40.557 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=8 ttl=49 time=43.527 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=9 ttl=49 time=40.833 ms

--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 38.813/62.835/157.453/38.047 ms


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Novembre 2013)

Alors, le premier ping montre que sur le réseau local, entre ta machine et le routeur de la résidence, c'est parfait.
Le deuxième ping montre que sur internet, ce n'est pas catastrophique. Il n'y a pas de perte, mais on observe des ralentissements (deux pings  supérieurs à 100ms)
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=81.174 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=157.453 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=4 ttl=49 time=104.668 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=5 ttl=49 time=41.570 ms
Pas terrible. Ça correspond à des ralentissements sur internet.

Peux-tu faire un essai avec des pings longs sur le serveur du forum de macg stp?
ping -s 1000 -c 15 forums.macg.co

Chez moi, et j'ai une liaison à peu près identique à celle de ta résidence, soit 10Mbps en download, et à 0,8 Mbps dans l'autre sens, voilà le résultat:
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=0 ttl=54 time=50.434 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=50.918 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=49.456 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=49.997 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=50.521 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=49.332 ms
Régulier autour de 50ms...


----------



## lorelei1 (17 Novembre 2013)

Last login: Sun Nov 17 18:52:34 on ttys000
 ping -s 1000 -c 15 forums.macg.co
PING forums.macg.co (212.95.72.6): 1000 data bytes
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=0 ttl=57 time=51.318 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=63.481 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=50.373 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=56.634 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=49.847 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=62.199 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=6 ttl=57 time=72.513 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=7 ttl=57 time=70.780 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=8 ttl=57 time=53.346 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=9 ttl=57 time=56.733 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=10 ttl=57 time=59.800 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=11 ttl=57 time=51.440 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=12 ttl=57 time=55.465 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=13 ttl=57 time=50.807 ms
1008 bytes from 212.95.72.6: icmp_seq=14 ttl=57 time=65.873 ms

--- forums.macg.co ping statistics ---
15 packets transmitted, 15 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 49.847/58.041/72.513/7.222 ms





Polo35230 a dit:


> Alors, le premier ping montre que sur le réseau local, entre ta machine et le routeur de la résidence, c'est parfait.
> Le deuxième ping montre que sur internet, ce n'est pas catastrophique. Il n'y a pas de perte, mais on observe des ralentissements (deux pings  supérieurs à 100ms)
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=81.174 ms
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=49 time=157.453 ms
> ...


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Novembre 2013)

Là, les pings sur macg sont bons.
Tu ne devais pas avoir de pbs à ce moment là.
Ce qu'i faudrait faire, c'est taper cette même commande quand tu as ces pbs de lenteurs pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## lorelei1 (17 Novembre 2013)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Là, les pings sur macg sont bons.
> Tu ne devais pas avoir de pbs à ce moment là.
> Ce qu'i faudrait faire, c'est taper cette même commande quand tu as ces pbs de lenteurs pour voir ce que ça donne.



merci  je le ferai !


----------

